# Advice, failed ICSI and low sperm count and poor ovarian response.



## Molly p (Sep 7, 2014)

Hi there. 
We have just completed our first ICSI and sadly it did not work. We had a 2 day transfer of 2 eggs, one a 4 cell and one an 8 cell. Sadly 2'days before the test I got the heaviest bleeding and knew they had not stuck. We were so gutted as we really believed it would work and we had so much love and support from everyone around us. 
We have a 4 year old naturally and are so blessed we know, we tried for 3 years for her and I had blocked tubes and husband had low mobility of sperm. Then she came along the week before Ivf! For number 2 we have been trying for 3 years but nothing. The AMH came back very low and I am a very poor ovarian responder. I hardly responded to The Gonal f and managed to produce 3 follicles. My husbands sperm is low as he is a chef( common apparently). We have acupuncture and I am going to see a Chinese medicine expert. The response indicates that I may go through early menopause and if we did it a second time , I may not respond to the drugs any better. So sad. 
Does anyone have any success stories, advice, words of wisdom. You hear of people being delivered such sad news and getting pregnant naturally after ivf.... We are just hoping and praying x


----------



## Molly p (Sep 7, 2014)

Can anyone help? Pleases! Xx


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Molly p

Im so sorry that your ICSI treatment didn't work, it is truly heartbreaking and I know how you feel.

I can't help on the stimulation side of things I'm afraid but one thing in your post has struck me, I presume that you were progesterone support, if you are absorbing the
Progesterone you should not bleed until it is withdrawn, perhaps you should discuss your progesterone levels and perhaps another form of support like Gestone with your clinic.

I wish you good luck.

Pudding
X


----------



## Molly p (Sep 7, 2014)

Thank you, I shall ask my consultant at my  follow up appointment which I had to wait 3 weeks for after filed attempt of ICSI, seems such along time to have to wait ! Very helpful thank you  and congrats for your BFP xx


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

This is probably not much comfort right now, but it's really great that you got two embryos from 3 follicles. That's encouraging for next time!

May I ask how old you are? If you're on the older side, you might consider looking into DHEA. I don't recommend taking it without getting your free testosterone and serum DHEA tested first, but if your blood levels of those are in the low-to-normal range, you might consider taking DHEA for 3 months before your next cycle. I believe there are several threads in DHEA in the Supplements section: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=498.0


----------



## Molly p (Sep 7, 2014)

Hi there, I am 33 and have looked at DHEA so will ask my consultant about that too, also do you know if it is avaiable in the uk and legal or recommended by practitioners ? Thank you so much, I guess I just need something to strengthen my eggs and boost them at time of ovulation.... And something to help my husbands sperm count.  He currently smokes 5 cigarettes a day but has cut down from 10... He is trying e cigarettes but is a chef so almost cooking the sperm as the doctor put it!!  X


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

Yes, DHEA can be purchased without a prescription in the UK. Some IVF clinics recommend it and some do not. What you don't want is for your free testosterone and serum DHEA to get too high while you're taking the supplements, so I really recommend getting your levels checked periodically if you take it -- you can order these blood tests online and have the blood draw performed at a local facility, if you are taking DHEA between IVF cycles. If you do take DHEA, you should stop at the time of egg collection. 

Your husband really, really needs to stop smoking -- smoking is TERRIBLE for sperm. 

Wishing you best of luck!


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Molly p

I second what CrazyHorse said, your DH really needs to quit smoking completely and ideally for three months before EC.

Cutting out the booze would also be a good idea, as is getting your BMI down if it is up.

My DH and I lost weight, improved our diet and exercise and cut out the booze for this cycle and it made a big difference, our embryos on our first cycle were all 3BBs this time we got a 4AA and 4 similar graded embryos in the freezer! It really does make a huge difference and may be hard at first but worth it in the long run!

This is an idea given your DHs job, and I know he may not like it, I'm not sure I could sell it to my DH but it may be something he may consider given what your doc said http://www.snowballsunderwear.com/retail they keep the boys cool!

Have you considered hidden infection testing at serum, we won't know for sure but it may have contributed to our improved embryo quality and success this time!

Pudding
X

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## Molly p (Sep 7, 2014)

Hi there,  thank you so much for your advice, so kind. My dh is desperately trying to stop smoking as we know it is a huge part in our infertility.  He is so aware.  But sadly it is me too.  I am an ok BMI and I have given up booze for a few months and  only one cup,of tea a day. Eating lots of Brazil nuts and avocados etc.  Crazy horse, I will look into DHEA, I have researched it online.  Pudding , what do you mean by hidden infection testing at serum, is serum a place? ! Sorry so naive, do you mean chlamidia?


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Serum is a fertility clinic in Athens. 

They do tests for lots of different hidden infections that can effect fertility, even if it just rules stuff out its worth doing, check out their website and contact them by email and they will send you more info!

Pudding
X


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Molly, 
I was 39 when we went through ICSI for the first time, my hubby and I treated our bodies like temples from New Years Day until we began treatment mid April (my hubby had a zero sperm count, so we were already being pushed down the donor sperm route).  I took Pregnacare and my hubby took Wellman Multivitamins,  I have a high right ovary, and managed just the 4 eggs from my left ovary.  We were devastated when we were told that we only ended up with one embryo, BUT shock of shocks, my hubby had been the donor.....with more than enough little swimmers for a shot at ICSI.  Our "lazy" embryo was still only two cells on ET day.  And I cried at the school gate last week as she began her first day at school.

Cut out all cigarettes (if you can), cut down / out alcohol - have a healthy diet, exercise regularly (I walked to work three times a week).  I had regular Reiki sessions, I couldn't get an accupuncture due to having fibroids too.  But I found relaxation cd's wonderful and I think trying to relax was a big factor in feeling less stressed. 

Wishin you all the very very best for your journey 
Sheila


----------



## HoopHopes (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi,
Sorry to hear your news.

My dh has low sperm count also ( due to undescended testicle not corrected early enough and previous surgeries).  This year we went to see a private urologist who prescribed medication for improving sperm count - he said sperm count was easier to raise than any other male factor. It is cheap on prescription and dh has tolerated it well. However whether they would prescribe it to someone smoking I have no idea.  May be worth looking into though? Drug was tamoxifen and supplement we were advised to take was one containing l-cartenine such as proxeed.

Al the best 
hoops


----------



## Sumand (Sep 20, 2014)

Hi there,

Hi everyone, i have also just finished my first round of ICSI for very similar reasons as you HoopHopes. I initially got bfp on 4dp5dt (Id tested out the trigger) and a bright positive on 6dpt then that day i started to bleed   I had medium flow for 2 days, and now its stopped. Hpts got lighter to almost nothing now, got to test again monday to confirm then i can finally stop the progesterone gel, which i think is stopping the full flow af from coming  

I just wanted to offer my support as this journey is hertbreaking and i just want to hide in my house and hibernte! 

S xxxx


----------

